# Best Skincare Routine for Face Cleansing



## richardmaxey (Sep 21, 2022)

Hello Everyone,
I am looking for some good options for skincare routine for face cleansing asI am a beginner in makeup I am not sure what skincare routine to follow and get confused wit products and the routine steps to follow. Can you people please guide me with the all over routine.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 21, 2022)

The most basic daytime routine is cleanse, moisturize, sunscreen.

The most basic nighttime routine is first cleanse (to remove makeup and/or sunscreen), second cleanse, moisturize.

Slightly more elaborate would be to use serums in between cleansing and moisturizing, typically from thinnest to thickest consistency.

The specific products you use will depend on your skintype and age.


----------



## aradhana007 (Sep 27, 2022)

For daily care, I follow the CTM routine which stands for Cleansing, toning, and moisturizing. This is the most basic daily skincare routine which you can follow. 
On weekly basis, you can go for the exfoliator or face scrub. Don't do exfoliator and face scrub at once you can go for exfoliator or face scrub either one of them.


----------



## Logan (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi, Regardless of your skin type, you should begin a daily skincare routine with these three easy steps to obtain the greatest benefit:
 Cleanse
Treat 
 Moisturize
Depending on your skin type and the effects you want to see, treating entails adding serums or creams full of helpful skincare chemicals like vitamin C, retinol, alpha hydroxy acids, and others. Thanks


----------



## vanshikaverma (Nov 30, 2022)

You can follow these steps for cleansing.

Cleanse twice a day. Use face wash first thing in the morning, to wash away any product applied the night before, as well as any sweat and bacteria you accumulated during the night. ...

Exfoliate twice a week. ...
Moisturize morning and night, with SPF as a daytime priority.


----------



## aradhana007 (Dec 5, 2022)

Well, I am also new but I followed a very basic skincare routine which is as follows - 

1. Cleanser
2. Toner
3. Moisturizer
4. Exfoliator (Weekly)

If you are not sure what product to use you can go for the ritual finder tool or Beauty Routine finder tool online. You just have to give a simple answer about your lifestyle and skin and it will provide you the best product which will be suitable for your skin.


----------

